# New Fly Rod - First Fish on it



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

My new rod arrived in the mail the other day... Sage 8wt w/ Lamson reel...














Didn't waste any time and had to try it out... Figured a Brown Rolex I had tied up would be a good brown shrimp imitation and I wasn't wrong... first fish on the new rod with quite a few to follow:














Rolex on upper right....


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey you are needed on a thread at NGTO!



Nice fish to break in the 8 wt. I am down for a week in Orange Beach starting tomorrow. Wish me luck!


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Great way to break in a new rod. I am verysuperstitious about using a new rod, I must catch something. Thats going to be a good rod!:letsdrink


----------

